# SD 40 Engine Moved to OTC this week



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video moving a rebuild SD40 to OTC campus in Waycross, GA . Bit long but interesting and at the end of the video the college discusses the classes that the will be offering pertaining to the Rail industry. For you young folks looking for a career here ya go. Later RJD


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enVeL9D7pUw&feature=player_embedded#at=1019


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting, R J. Interesting. Now I won't feel guilty when the 0-5-5-0 crane moves things around on the No. Where & Beyond. 

Bill


----------

